# EPIC minor blues backing track



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

43 minutes long!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Whadya mean I gotta practise for more than two minutes?!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Almost long enough for Jerry Garcia


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Set 1: A minor blues

Set 2: A minor blues

Set 3: A minor blues
Good night [name of locale]


----------

